# Rutenbau und Umbau - Basteln par Excellence



## Nordlichtangler (16. Dezember 2007)

Den Thread gibts ja schon länger und er wurde gut:
Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=92494

Die Idee war eigentlich, schöne fertige Werkstücke zu zeigen, und die entsprechend zu beprosten!  #g |schild-g

Dazu jetzt mal für die vielfältige Fragerei um die Werkelei :b #4 |znaika: |thinkerg: und Bastelei ein anderer Thread, ich denke das macht inzwischen so richtig Sinn. :m


----------



## DozeyDragoN (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Rutenbau und Umbau - Basteln par Excellence*

_"Dieses Posting dient nur zum bookmarken. Es hat keine Relevanz für den Fortlauf dieses Threads und sollte auch nicht weiter beachtet werden ..."_


Feine Idee Det, wurde ja auch langsam unübersichtlich "da drüben" ...

Grüße, DD


----------



## DozeyDragoN (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Rutenbau und Umbau - Basteln par Excellence*

Hallo und eine frage an alle Rutenbauer:

habe grad das Problem, daß ich einen Blank aus der alten, sprich bräunlich/ rötlichen Traditionserie von Pacific Bay aufbauen möchte und nicht genau weiß, welcher Faden für die Wicklung am besten (lackiert natürlich) zum Blank passt. Hat jemand diese Blankserie schon mal verarbeitet und kann mir sagen, welches Garn verarbeitet fast identisch zur Blankfarbe ist?

Grüße!
DD


----------



## Bienzli (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Rutenbau und Umbau - Basteln par Excellence*

hi ich hab zwar keine Ahnung vom Rutenbau, doch ich möcht euch trotzdem was fragen. ich hab eine alte spinnerrute (steckrute) und möchte sie zu einer Felchenrute umbauen. geht das überhaupt? wäre dankbar auf einige Antworten.

adi


----------



## Franky (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Rutenbau und Umbau - Basteln par Excellence*

Moin Bienzli,

da Spinnruten in der Regel härter ausgelegt sind als "Felchenruten" ist das unmöglich. Durch Kürzen kann man Ruten sicherlich härter machen, aber "sensibler" geht nicht. Das heisst aber nicht, dass man mit einer Spinnrute keine Felchen fangen kann...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Rutenbau und Umbau - Basteln par Excellence*



Bienzli schrieb:


> ich hab eine alte spinnerrute (steckrute) und möchte sie zu einer Felchenrute umbauen.


Einzige Möglichkeit die ich sehe: Einbau einer Vollglas- oder Vollkohlefaserspitze, was etwa so geht: 10-15cm der Spitze abschneiden und ca. 40cm der neuen einsetzen und einkleben. Hab ich so nur mit Teleruten gemacht (also ohne Kleben), funzt eigentlich gut.

Boardie hsobolewski ist da eigentlich der richtige Spezialist.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Rutenbau und Umbau - Basteln par Excellence*



DozeyDragoN schrieb:


> daß ich einen Blank aus der alten, sprich bränlich/ rötlichen Traditionserie von Pacific Bay aufbauen möchte .... welches Garn verarbeitet fast identisch zur Blankfarbe ist?


Kenne diese Blankfarbe leider nicht, allerdings soll man die doch weiterhin für alle Blanks bekommen können - laut PacBay-Blanklisten.


----------



## DozeyDragoN (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Rutenbau und Umbau - Basteln par Excellence*

*g*

Geht mir ja nicht um die Blankfarbe, die hab ich doch schon .... 
Eher um ein passendes Garn. Aber vielleicht findet sich ja noch jemand, der die alten Traditions verbaut hat?

Grüße, DD


----------



## Rutenknicker (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Rutenbau und Umbau - Basteln par Excellence*

Ich hab keine Anung vom Rutenbau aber ich wollte nur mal fragen ob und wie man eine Spinnrute flickt |kopfkrat(die Rute ist gebrochen.) Es ist eine alte Steckrute.:m

                    Gruß Timo|wavey:


----------



## hsobolewski (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Rutenbau und Umbau - Basteln par Excellence*

DozeyDragoN
Am besten nimmt man das 206er Garn und abgesetzt mit metalikrot her. Dies aber bitte unfixiert. Das wirkt sehr dezent und trotzdem hebt es sich farblich leicht vom eigendlichen Blank ab. Das Braune habe ich auch schon einmal verwendet. Nur hat es mir nicht gefallen. Dem Kunden schon. Naja zum Glück sind die Geschmäcker verschieden.


Felchenruten baut man am besten aus einer 4er oder 5er Fliegenrutenblank. Dazu nimmt man eine 2,8er (bei ca. 2,4 oder 2,6 abschneiden)Vollkohlenfaserspitze da diese mehr an Kraft hat. Glasfaser ist leider schwabbliger und hat eigendlich nicht viel Kraft vorzuweisen. Bricht aber nicht so leicht. Hilft aber gerade bei einer Felchenrute garnichts. Dann fangt das einpassen an. Wenn man den Blank schon genauer kennt weis man ca. wo man abschneiden muss. Wenn nicht muss man sich rann tasten. Man steckt beim einpassen die Spitze einfach verkehrt rein und wenn dann ca. 4cm nur noch raus schauen passt alles. Eventuell verschiedene Konuse kann man geringfühgig anpassen an dem Sitz der Spitze. Den rest gleicht ein Epoxitharz-2K-Kleber aus.
Bevor man nun weiter macht makiert man sich wie weit die Spitze rausschauen muss und eine zweite Makierung ca. 1 cm darüber.
Die Spitze nun um den Sitz mit Kleber einstreichen und auch Oben in den Schnitt rein geben. Die Spitze von unten durch stecken und mit einer anderen Stab nachschieben bis sie wieder rausschaut. Durch drehen ohne viel Kraftaufwand rausdrehen. 
Nun kommt der Sinn der Makierungen. Denn die erste soll rausschauen oder gerade noch. Und die unterste soll nicht raus schauen. dann passt auch der Sitz. Dann noch ein wenig den übergang mit Kleber abglätten und aushärten lassen.
Vorher aber noch im Überschubbereich den abgestriffenen Kleber entfernen. Das geht am besten mit technischen Alkohol so lange er nich ausgehärtet hat.
Wenn alles ausgehärtet ist wird im Bereich der einspließung noch ein sauberner Übergang geschliffen auf ca. 1cm.
Und wenn man alles sauber getroffen hat kann man einen Rig genau auf den bereich der einspli0ung binden und somit diese zusätzlichen Halt geben.


----------



## hsobolewski (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Rutenbau und Umbau - Basteln par Excellence*

Rutenknicker

Normaler weise nich zu schwer dies zu flicken. Nur wenn es weit vorne in der Spitze ist oder gerade im Bereich der verbindung ist es eigendlich nicht machbar.
In die Spitze past kein vernünftiges Teil rein das auch entsprechende Belastungen aushält (Halbe Sachen kann man aber auch machen)
Und im Übergangsbereich (Steckverbindung) kommen die größten Belastungen an. Nicht umsonst sind Blanks hier verstärkt.
Diese Flickarbeit geschieht wie beim Zapfen oder Einspließen. Ein Teil mit passenden Konus sollte es schon sein.
Wieder wie zu erst beschrieben das Teil ins untere Teil einkleben und das obere teil darauf kleben. Aber unbedingt darauf achten das alles soweit zusammen geschnitten ist das kein Haarriss noch weiter geht. denn beim einkleben reißt es bestimmt dort auf. Glück wenn man es dann gleich sieht. Aber meistens erst wenn man sein Kunstwerk ausprobiert.


----------



## Bienzli (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Rutenbau und Umbau - Basteln par Excellence*

hat jemand eine bastelanleitung für eine Felchenrute? möchte den Griff und rollenhalter übernehmen. wo bekommt man vollkohlefaserstäbe?
adi


----------



## Bushmaster3k (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Rutenbau und Umbau - Basteln par Excellence*

beim vollkohlefaserstäbehändler 
lol sorry aber der musste jetzt raus


----------



## Bienzli (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Rutenbau und Umbau - Basteln par Excellence*

lohnt es sich vom preis her ruten selber zu bauen?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Rutenbau und Umbau - Basteln par Excellence*



Bienzli schrieb:


> lohnt es sich vom preis her ruten selber zu bauen?


Einfache Antwort: Das hängt von deinem Stundenpreis ab, wie du deinen Zeitaufwand rechnest.

vom Feeling und Ergebnis her ist es keine Frage, eindeutig ja.


----------



## Bienzli (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Rutenbau und Umbau - Basteln par Excellence*

Könnte mir eine Hegenerute mit rolle für 128 Franken anstatt 158 das sind ca. 80 euro also ein Top angebot. kann da eine eigenbau rute mithalten?


----------



## hsobolewski (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Rutenbau und Umbau - Basteln par Excellence*

JA oder Nein.
Es kommt darauf an das man gleiches mit gleichen vergleicht. Nur sind Stangenware meistens nicht gerade ins deteil gearbeitet. Es fangt zum Beispiel bie einer Felchenrute damit an das wenn man die Rute locker am Rollenhalter hält diese sauber waagrecht liegt. Dann braucht man nämlich nur mit den Fingern spielen beim Fischen. Auch verabscheue ich diese Schieberollenhalter. Die sind nur unwesendlich leichter wie fest, aber machen nach einer Zeit nur Probleme. Die Ringe. Nur sehr selten werden vernünftige Ringe verarbeitet. Es muss kein Fuji-Ring sein. Nur diese oft windigen SIC-Ringe was ich schon gesehen habe #d
Wenn man also nicht viel wert an sein Gerät stellt rentiert sich ein Eigenbau nicht. Nur wenn man etwas genauer dies sieht rentiert es sich mit gewissheit. Nicht einmal wegen dem Preis.

Dies trift bei fast allen Ruten zu. Egal ob Spinruten, Matchruten, Feederruten oder schwere Meeresruten usw.


----------



## Bienzli (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Rutenbau und Umbau - Basteln par Excellence*

hier hab ich ein Bild aus einem schweizer Katalog von der Rute. hier ist sie ohne rolle abgebildet


----------



## Bienzli (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Rutenbau und Umbau - Basteln par Excellence*



Bienzli schrieb:


> hier hab ich ein Bild aus einem schweizer Katalog von der Rute. hier ist sie ohne rolle abgebildet


sie ist auf seite 13 die coregone


----------



## peterws (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Rutenbau und Umbau - Basteln par Excellence*

@Bienzli
Was willst Du eigentlich?

Die Vorteile eines Eigenbaus, die sehr spezifisch und subjektiv sein können, sind hier doch ausführlich beschrieben worden. Wenn Du Dir lieber die Rute aus dem Katalog kaufen willst, tu es! (Ist übrigen auf Seite 24!). Ob diese Rute ihr Geld wert ist kann man "aus dem Katakog" nciht entscheiden. Aber für 80€ sollte man, einen seriösen Händler/Hersteller vorausgesetzt, schon etwas ordentliches bekommen.

Bei hochwertigen Komponenten im Eigenbau wird es mit 80€ schon knapp.


----------



## Donauhannes (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Rutenbau und Umbau - Basteln par Excellence*

Hallo Leute,

hab vor einiger Zeit meine alte, geliebte Spinnrute beim Transport abgebrochen. Gebrochen ist sie genau oberhalb der drittletzten Ringbindung. Damals hab ich mir sofort ein neues Spitzenteil bestellt.
Jetzt bin ich auf die Idee gekommen die Rute mit dem gut 30 cm kürzeren Spitzenteil als Jerke zu verwenden.
Jetzt meine Fragen:
Haut es hin, wenn ich nur nen neuen Spitzenring auf die bruchstelle anbringen lasse?
Ist sie dann zu hart? Vorher WG 30 -60gr

Gruß Hannes.


----------



## peterws (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Rutenbau und Umbau - Basteln par Excellence*

Ob sie dann zu hart ist, kann man wohl nur beurteilen, wenn man sie in der Hand hat. Vergleich sie doch mal mit einem Jerk-Stock aus dem Angelfachgeschäft Deines Vertrauens.

Ich würde aber einfach die Bruchstelle sauber absägen und 'nen Spitzenring draufkleben, wie Du auch schon vorgeschlagen hast. Das kostet Dich unter 5€ und dann kannst Du Deine "neue" Rute ausgiebig testen. Wenn Du dann zu dem Schluss kommst, das sie zu steif ist, hast Du Dich ja nicht grade in unkosten gestürzt.


----------



## Donauhannes (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Rutenbau und Umbau - Basteln par Excellence*

OK. Danke!!

Versuch macht kluch!!


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Rutenbau und Umbau - Basteln par Excellence*

@Donauhannes

Dadurch , dass Du die Rute dann "verkürzt" fischen würdest, würde sie sich natürlich härter/steifer anfühlen (ist ja gewollt, um vernünftig zu "jerken"), bedenke aber das deswegen sich das WG der Rute nicht wirklich erhöht. Der Blank ist von seiner Federkraft nach wie vor für Wurfgewichte von 30-60 g "designed" (Wandstärke/Biegekurve/Federkraft). Mach also nicht den Fehler deutlich höhere WG's werfen zu wollen weil die Rutenspitze sich unter 100 g Belastung in Ruhestellung kaum biegt. Wenn Du dann nämlich "durchziehst", riskierst Du einen kapitalen Rutenbruch, der dann auch das Handteil betreffen könnte.
Ansonsten müsste die "Geschichte" zum jerken eigentlich funktionieren.

Gruß

MeFo-Schreck


----------



## DozeyDragoN (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Rutenbau und Umbau - Basteln par Excellence*



hsobolewski schrieb:


> DozeyDragoN: Am besten nimmt man das 206er Garn und abgesetzt mit metalikrot her ...



Mittlerweile denke ich auch, dass es das 0206 werden wird, allerdings mit einem silbernen Zierfaden, da der besser zum Gesamtaufbau passen wird ... 


Jetzt hab ich mal eine andere Frage: Hat sich mal jemand eine Rute speziell zum Vertikalangeln aufgebaut? Welche Blanks haben überzeugt, welche waren ein Flopp? Vielleicht hat ja schon jemand Erfahrungen sammeln können ...

Grüße!
DD


----------



## fluefiske (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Rutenbau und Umbau - Basteln par Excellence*

Hallo DD !
Ich habe mal ein Foto meiner PacBay gemacht in der Hoffnung,Dir weiterhelfen zu können.
Unter der Schrift ist die Unterwicklung mit Garn Nr. 206.Du siehst,es passt sich haargenau der Blankfarbe an.

Garn Nr. 206
Rot Nr. 9206
Titan Nr. 9005

Gruß Erich


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Rutenbau und Umbau - Basteln par Excellence*

Super, das 206 würde anscheinend auch zu einem Harrison VT-Blank passen (für "unsichtbare" Anteile), sofern das Fotolicht nicht täuscht?


----------



## fluefiske (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Rutenbau und Umbau - Basteln par Excellence*

Ja,wenn die VT die gleiche Farbe hat wie die Karpfenruten,die ich vor Jahren gebaut habe,dann passt dieses Garn.Das hatte ich nämlich damals auch genommen.Die Serie ist mir entfallen,waren aber tolle Blanks.Durch diese wurde ich auch auf die Marke Harrison aufmerksam.

Gruß Erich


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Rutenbau und Umbau - Basteln par Excellence*

Super, werd ich mal probieren.


----------



## Fishaholic (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Rutenbau und Umbau - Basteln par Excellence*

Weiß jemand, wie und ob ich an das Spitzenteil für einen grünen 2,70er Spinn (Hecht) Blank von Sportex komme?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Rutenbau und Umbau - Basteln par Excellence*



Fishaholic schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, wie und ob ich an das Spitzenteil für einen grünen 2,70er Spinn (Hecht) Blank von Sportex komme?


Du brauchst die genaue Rutennummer, sowas wie  z.B. SP3013, CS3022 ... und fragst damit einmal bei verschiedenen Rutenbau-Blankhändlern an, ob die sowas noch haben. Und Du kannst nochmal bei Ockert/Sportex fragen, ob die was dafür haben oder die Reihe gar neu aufgelegt wurde und die Teile evtl. passen.


----------



## Shore Jigging Diaries (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Rutenbau und Umbau - Basteln par Excellence*

Hallo ich habe ein paar Fragen bezüglich des selber bauen von Ruten.

Ich habe lust mir eine leichte bis mittelschwere Sinnrute selbst zu bauen habe aber keine erfahrungen.

Weiß jemand wo man solche materialien Kaufen kann? 
Was ist sinnvoll beim ersten bau zu investieren?
Welche Blanks sind gut geignet? Sportex ?
Ich fische mit der Multi, gibt es auch Revolvergriffe zum anbauen?

Gruß Max


----------



## peterws (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Rutenbau und Umbau - Basteln par Excellence*

Erstmal Superidee, hast Dich wohl von den Rutenbauern hier anstecken lassen, ging mir genauso und ich kann nur sagen es macht 'ne Menge Spass.

Die Grundlegenden Techniken, wie Griff/Rollenhalter kleben, Ringe Binden und Lackieren werden alle hier "irgendwo" beschrieben und diskutiert. Da musst Du mal die erweiterte Suche benutzen. Aber ich habe mir, weil ich die Papierform immernoch bevorzuge, das Sonderheft Rutenbau vom Blinker gekauft, kann ich nur empfehlen.

Ein umfangreiches Sortiment findest Du unter _cmw-angeln.de_, wenn aus Übersee sein darf unter _mudhole.com_.

Es gibt nix was es nicht gibt.

Wieviel Du ausgeben musst ... ? Also ich habe mir meine Traumkomponenten gekauft, ich wollte schließlich, dass die Selbstgebaute etwas besonderes ist. Da kommen dann 200€ bis 300€ schnell zusammmen. Man kann aber auch durchaus preiswerter einsteigen. Die oben genannten Läden bieten auch preiswerte Rutenbau-Sets an.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Rutenbau und Umbau - Basteln par Excellence*

Hallo 
In diesem Thread http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=92494
sind mehrere Adressen genannt wo man Bauteile bestellen kann.
Ausser CMW kann ich Dir aus eigener Erfahrung auch http://www.tackle24.de/ und http://www.house-of-brunner.de/ noch empfehlen.

Gruß

MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Slotti (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Rutenbau und Umbau - Basteln par Excellence*

kann mich da meinen Vorrednern nur anschließen

vielleicht tuts ja für den ersten (test) Aufbau auch sowas : http://www.port.cc/shop303/cmw/cata...71&CatId=11&begin=0&sort=name&desc=&q=&where=

recht günstig und sicher trotzdem individueller als von der Stange. Wenn das dann gut geklappt hat kannst du dich ja dann an deine Traumrute ranwagen  nach oben gibts da keine Grenzen.

Grüße Slotti


----------



## ok1 (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Rutenbau und Umbau - Basteln par Excellence*

@Max
Herzliches Beileid, das wird man nur ganz schwer wieder los. 

Hör auf Slottis Rat. Das erste mal lieber ein preiswertes Set zum herantasten an das Handwerkliche. Das Buch vom Blinker geht.

Das hier gibts auch manchmal bei ebay oder abebooks.de in Deutschland und ist hilfreich, wenn man englisch lesen kann.

http://www.amazon.de/Rod-Building-Guide-Spinning-Casting-Trolling/dp/1571882162/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=books-intl-de&qid=1200586610&sr=1-2

gleiches gilt hierfür:

http://www.amazon.de/Advanced-Custom-Building-Dale-Clemens/dp/1602392064/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&s=books-intl-de&qid=1200589267&sr=1-4

Pistolengriffe habe ich in Deutschland noch nirgends gesehen. Und für die erste Rute muss ja nicht gleich eine Importaktion gestartet werden. Das kommt meistens später im Verlauf dieser Sucht.

Scheu Dich nicht hier zur fragen.

Viel Spass und Erfolg!

olaf


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Rutenbau und Umbau - Basteln par Excellence*

Hier mal Link auf das notwendige Wickel-Equipment, im Fortschritt:

Klein:  http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=118004

Groß: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=105528


Frühere Bauerei:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=115814

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=115773

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=114928

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=114568

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=113809

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=113674

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=112475

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=9671

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=111936

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=105986 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=106057

http://www.anglerpraxis.de/mai05_rutenbau.htm 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=105864

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=105945


----------



## peterws (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Rutenbau und Umbau - Basteln par Excellence*



ok1 schrieb:


> [...]
> Pistolengriffe habe ich in Deutschland noch nirgends gesehen. Und für die erste Rute muss ja nicht gleich eine Importaktion gestartet werden. [...]


_Fuji DPS Trigger_ (Pistolengriff) gibt es bei CMW.


----------



## ok1 (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Rutenbau und Umbau - Basteln par Excellence*



peterws schrieb:


> _Fuji DPS Trigger_ (Pistolengriff) gibt es bei CMW.



Das ist ein Rollenhalter.

Das ist ein Pistolengriff:

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...1_21121_100002006_100000000_100002000_100-2-6

gibts auch in der Korkvariante. 

Vielleicht auch in Dtl. Nicht bei CMW und mir ist er noch nirgends über den Weg gelaufen.

|rolleyes

Gruß

Olaf


----------



## kohlie0611 (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Rutenbau und Umbau - Basteln par Excellence*

Ich hab da auch mal ne Frage, und zwar hab ich ne Jerkbaitrute von Sportex (JB19130 6,5ft) wo mir das Griffstück nach hinten ca. 12 cm zu lang ist.Kann ich die eventuell selber kürtzen oder sollte ich das vom Fachmann machen lassen?Was brauch ich dafür?Heißluftpistole, Kleber, feines Schleifpapier?
hier mal 2 Bilder vom Griffende
http://img167.*ih.us/img167/9021/p1170021gc3.th.jpg

http://img127.*ih.us/img127/4289/p1170023sy3.th.jpg

währe super wenn mir da mal jemand weiterhelfen könnte ???


----------



## kohlie0611 (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Rutenbau und Umbau - Basteln par Excellence*

Ich hab da auch mal ne Frage, und zwar hab ich ne Jerkbaitrute von Sportex (JB19130 6,5ft) wo mir das Griffstück nach hinten ca. 12 cm zu lang ist.Kann ich die eventuell selber kürtzen oder sollte ich das vom Fachmann machen lassen?Was brauch ich dafür?Heißluftpistole, Kleber, feines Schleifpapier?
hier mal 2 Bilder vom Griffende
http://img167.*ih.us/img167/9021/p1170021gc3.th.jpg

http://img127.*ih.us/img127/4289/p1170023sy3.th.jpg

währe super wenn mir da mal jemand weiterhelfen könnte ???


----------



## peterws (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Rutenbau und Umbau - Basteln par Excellence*

@ok1
Ok, ich habe Trigger-Rollenhalter und Pistolengriff für das selbe gehalten. Aber Grundlage für einen Pistolengriff ist doch ein Trigger-Rollenhalter. Wenn ich den Unterschied jetzt richtig verstehe spielt sich dieser doch nur im eigentlichen Griff ab.

@kohlie0611
Das solltest Du mit ein wenig Geschick und dem richtigen Werkzug ohne Probleme selber schaffen. 
Mit einer feinen Säge (Metallblatt) einfach den Griff auf die richtige Länge bringen. Dabei aber darauf achten, dass Du noch ein Stück Kork/Blank mehr dran lässt um die Alu-Endkappe wieder aufzusetzen. Die letzten ein bis 2 cm so (konisch) schnitzen/anschleifen, dass die Endkappe passgenau sitzt und diese dann mit 2K-Kleber befestigen. Fertig


----------



## fluefiske (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Rutenbau und Umbau - Basteln par Excellence*

@kohlie0611
Markiere Dir die Länge des Griffes und säge mit einer Eisensäge dieses Teil gerade ab.Dann ein Stück Carbon oder sonstwas als Adapter ( vielleicht auch ein Stück Metall zum Ausbalancieren #6 ) in den Blank einkleben.Auf diesen kommt dann die Abschlusskappe,anpassen mit Tesakrepp und mit Uhu Endfest 300 festkleben.
Andere Möglichkeit : Säge die Endkappe ab und entferne den Carbon bis aufs Metall.Du schneidest an der gewünschten Länge mit dem Cuttermesser bis auf den Blank und entfernst den Kork.In der Abschlusskappe misst Du,wie weit der Blank eingeschoben werden kann.Diese Länge zeichnest Du Dir von dem Cutterschnitt an und sägst dort ab.Dieses Stück Blank mit Tesakrepp auffüttern,bis die Kappe passt und festkleben.

Gruß Erich


----------



## kohlie0611 (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Rutenbau und Umbau - Basteln par Excellence*

@peterws und fluefiske

Danke füe die Antworten#6


----------



## DozeyDragoN (19. Januar 2008)

*Wurfgewicht ermitteln ...*

Hi,

an anderen Stellen wurde folgendes schon mal angesprochen, nun wollte ich es noch einmal ansprechen: Wie ermittle ich nachträglich das genaue Wurfgewicht eines Blanks,wenn ich keine weiteren Angaben zum Blank habe? Vom "Beschreiben" einer Karpfenrute her, ließe sich doch die "90°-Methode" auch rückrechnen, oder? Habe dazu einen Spitzenring am Blank montiert, ein Stück Geflochtene angebunden und dann in eine Schlaufe eine Zugwaage eingehängt. Dann den Blank in 90°-Biegung gebracht und das "Gewicht" abgelesen. Dieses Ergebnis in Lb. umrechnen und dann mit den Faktor 454 teilen und mit 16 multiplizieren. Damit müsste ich doch dann ungefähr im richtigen WG-Bereich angekommen sein, oder (evtl. noch 10-20% abziehen, je nach Aktion des Blanks, um das optimale WG darzustellen ...)?

Gibt es andere Wege, liegt evtl. ein gedanklicher Fehler vor, wie würdet Ihr so ein "Problem" angehen?

Grüße, DD


----------



## ok1 (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Rutenbau und Umbau - Basteln par Excellence*



peterws schrieb:


> @ok1
> Ok, ich habe Trigger-Rollenhalter und Pistolengriff für das selbe gehalten. Aber Grundlage für einen Pistolengriff ist doch ein Trigger-Rollenhalter. Wenn ich den Unterschied jetzt richtig verstehe spielt sich dieser doch nur im eigentlichen Griff ab.



So ist es. Ich habe jedenfalls noch keinen Pistolengriff ohne Trigger gesehen. Macht ja auch für eine Stationärrolle keinen Sinn. Die Hand ist dann ja nicht hinter der Rolle. Mit der Baitcaster ist das aber ein ganz angenehmer Griff. Nur eben schwierig selbst herzustellen, weil der Kork in solchen Maßen für uns Hobbybastler kaum verfügbar sein dürfte.

Gruß

Olaf


----------



## ok1 (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wurfgewicht ermitteln ...*



DozeyDragoN schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Gibt es andere Wege, liegt evtl. ein gedanklicher Fehler vor, wie würdet Ihr so ein "Problem" angehen?
> 
> Grüße, DD



Ich würde es einfacher machen und das abgelesene Gewicht (in Gramm) durch 15 teilen. Ich kenne keine wissenschaftlichen Grundlagen für diese Formeln, sondern habe Sie irgendwann bei Wessecker im Blinkerbuch gelesen. 
[nebenbei: wenn nur die Testkurve als Angabe da ist, dann rechnet man die in Gramm um TC 1lb = 454 Gramm und teilt durch 15]

Das gibt dann ein Ergebnis, das näherungsweise das optimale WG trifft. Ob man 20% abziehen soll oder nicht, hängt eher von der Aktion ab und muss nicht generell so sein. Ist die Aktion eher progressiv, slow, durchgehend, englisch - was immer wer dazu sagt, dann eher was abziehen, sonst nicht. Wer es genauer wissen will, muss ohnehin mit der aufgebauten Rute experimentieren. Die Formel gibt dann einen guten Ausgangswert.

Gruß

Olaf


----------



## AlTeR Eg0 (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Rutenbau und Umbau - Basteln par Excellence*

Servus Leute

ich möchte mich demnächst dem rutenbau widmen, nur weiss ich da leider nicht, wie ich am besten als anfänger vorgehen soll. habe mir schon folgendes überlegt, meine alte steckrute(länge 2.1m WG5-20) neu aufzubauen, mit anderen ringen, rollenhalter & korkgriff, anstatt ein bauset samt blank+allesandere zu kaufen. ich will halt zu anfang klein anfangen, um zu erfahren, ob mir das selbestbauen überhaupt liegt und spass macht 

wäre dankbar für eure antworten

Was denkt Ihr?


----------



## megger (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Rutenbau und Umbau - Basteln par Excellence*

Mach es dir nicht so schwer. Bei CMW gibt es zur Zeit Spinnrutenbausätze ab 40€, siehe:

http://www.port.cc/shop303/cmw/catalog/category/index.php?CatId=225

Den ganzen alten Kram runterzufriemeln kann ganz schön Nerven kosten. Und bloß keinen Einkomponentenlack nehmen!!!


Hoffe geholfen zu haben


megger


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Rutenbau und Umbau - Basteln par Excellence*

Wenn man eh alles neu machen will, ist so ein Bausatz ein guter Einstieg.
Ansonsten wird das "Projekt" zu groß und man "verreckt" dran.

Andererseits lernt man auch was beim Runterrippen einer aufgebauten Rute, das ist Anschauungsunterricht pur, gibt ein Gefühl wie es muß.

Ein Teil-Umbau macht immer mehr Sinn, also Griff vorne umgestalten, verlängern oder kürzen. Oder einige Ringe ändern. Oder einen schlechten Ringsatz von einer ansonsten guten Rute (Griff,Blank ok) ersetzen.


----------



## AlTeR Eg0 (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Rutenbau und Umbau - Basteln par Excellence*

ok danke für eure empfehlungen

also dann solls ein bausatz werden 
was muss ich noch allgemein besonders beachten? und zu so einem bausatz kaufen?


----------



## peterws (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Rutenbau und Umbau - Basteln par Excellence*

Würde mal bei CMW nachfragen, ob bei dem Bausatz nicht noch folgendes dabei ist:
Bindegarn und Lack (zum Lackieren der Ringbindungen).

Ansonsten benötigst Du noch:
Krepp-Klebeband
2K Kleber + Mischgefäß
Pinsel
Pinselreiniger
Cutter
feine Schere
Schmirgelpapier

viel Geduld und Liebe zum Detail!

Diese Liste erhebt keinen Anspruch auf Vollständigkeit.


----------



## AlTeR Eg0 (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Rutenbau und Umbau - Basteln par Excellence*

Besten Dank Peter


----------



## AlTeR Eg0 (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Rutenbau und Umbau - Basteln par Excellence*

wenn ich den bausatz bei cmw hole, müsste ich dann noch separat bindegarn & lack bestellen. 
wieviel 2komp lack und bindegarn werd ich für eine 2.7m lange spinnrute brauchen und in welcher stärke das garn? die haben stärke A(normal) & D(stark)? spule 90m, 400m?
wollte wissen, was ich zu dem bausatz bestellen muss
tut mir leid, dass ich viele fragen stellen muss, aber ich bin halt ein anfäger


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Rutenbau und Umbau - Basteln par Excellence*

Du brauchst im Durchschnitt für eine etwa 2cm lange Ringwicklung bis 2,5m Garn. Rechne das mal die Ringzahl mal die Füße, bei 6 Ringen mit 2 Beinen sind das 12*2,5m , die kleine 90m Spule reicht also locker für eine Rute. 
Die kleinste Bindelackabfüllung reicht auch locker für eine Rute.


----------



## hsobolewski (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Rutenbau und Umbau - Basteln par Excellence*

Mal als Anhaltspunkt bei der Menge.
Wenn du es gut meinst und dick lackierst benötigst du nicht mehr wie 2x10ml Bindungslack. Eher sogar weniger.
Bindefaden langt die kleine Spule.


----------



## Shore Jigging Diaries (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Rutenbau und Umbau - Basteln par Excellence*

Hi, ich habe mir jetzt meine Sachen für meine erste Spinnrute bestellt... Jetzt weiß ich trotz Beringungstabelle nicht wo ich die Ringe platzieren soll! Da die Beringungstabelle ja auch nicht die Aktion der Rute berücksichtigt. Wer kann mir helfen?
Gekauft habe ich:
Spin Master Blank 2,40m 5-30 gr 
Die Aktion ist mittelschnell, progressiv
Die beringung soll für eine Multirolle sein.
In meiner Beringungstabelle Empfelen sie für eine 2,45m lange Rute 10+1 Ringe sind das nicht ein bischen viele?

Danke für eure Hilfe Gruß Sh4RaS


----------



## hsobolewski (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Rutenbau und Umbau - Basteln par Excellence*

Sh4RaS
Aus dem Bauch heraus kann diese Beringung 10+1 passen. Leider kann man gerade bei Beringungen für die Multirollenfischerei nur bedingt eine Aussage machen was die Beringung angeht ohne den Blank in der Hand zu haben.
Was für den einen schnelle Aktion ist kann für den anderen eine weiche Aktion sein usw. Und gerade wenn die Ringe Oben angebracht sind wie hierbei ist schnell mal ein Ring zu wenig dran.
Wenn ich da meine Meeresruten anschaue mit 50lb und eine weichen Spitze sind es auch schon 8+1 Ringe bei gerade mal 2,1m

Auch spielt die Optik eine Rolle. Wie würde es ausschauen wenn viele Ringe im ersten Drittel sind und gerade mal 2 im Rest. Nur weil die Spitze weich ist.
Am besten fuer den Anfänger ist es immer noch die Ringe mit einem Kreppband anbringen und dann entsprechend Biegen. Dann erkennt man ob eventuell die Schnur an den Blank kommt.


----------



## Shore Jigging Diaries (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Rutenbau und Umbau - Basteln par Excellence*

Danke das ist eine gute Idee


----------



## peterws (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Rutenbau und Umbau - Basteln par Excellence*

Wenn Du Deine Rute mit den angeklebten Ringen, unter Belastung, dann noch fotographierst und das mit verschiedenen Ringpositionen wiederholst, kannst Du genau erkennen, wie die "Biegelinie" sich ändert.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Rutenbau und Umbau - Basteln par Excellence*

Genau, und wenn man die Ringe etwas besser festmacht kann man sogar probewerfen und angeln. :m


----------



## welszander71 (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Rutenbau und Umbau - Basteln par Excellence*

hi sh4rs 
wenn du kleine ringe hast sind 10 plus 1 schon ok.klassische multiberingung ab nsg 20 denke ich.der wecki weiss ausserdem schon was er macht kannst dich drauf verlassen. bei bedenken :anrufen.ich würde die rute jedoch evtl anders beringen falls ich sie nicht in canada zum coho angeln nehmen würde. würde 7 plus 1 ab nsg 25 nehmen.kannst dann auch mal gut mit der stationärrolle fischen.wenn du sehen willst ob deine beringung ok ist,mach die ringe mit tesafilm am blank fest ,schraub die multi an ,führ die schnur durch ,mach sie fest und gehe in kampfstellung.die schnur darf unter vollast den blank nicht berühren.
hoffe ich konnte helfen:welszander


----------



## Lucio (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Rutenbau und Umbau - Basteln par Excellence*



welszander71 schrieb:


> die schnur darf unter vollast den blank nicht berühren.



das stimmt nicht! 

bei leichten castingruten der schnurklasse -20lbs, wg -1oz und fast action, die mit concept guides aufgebaut sind, und das sind 99% der ruten im premiumbereich, berührt die schnur ab einer gewissen last halt den blank. das ist absolut normal und in us-testberichten wird dieser wert teilweise mit angegeben. 
die aufgabe des rutenbauers ist es halt durch anzahl und positionierung der ringe dafür zu sorgen, dass die schnur nicht schon unter köderlast den blank berührt
verwendet man zweistegringe hat man das "problem" eigentlich nicht, aber jetzt sind wir dann beim pro und contra von concept guides vs durchgängig 2steg.

so, und bevor jetzt alle hobby-rutenbauer auf mich eindreschen, beachtet bitte auf was für ruten/blanks sich mein posting bezieht.


viel spaß beim basteln wünscht

Lucio


----------



## Hooked (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Rutenbau und Umbau - Basteln par Excellence*

@Lucio
Es gibt doch auch 2-Steg Concept-Guides...


----------



## Lucio (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Rutenbau und Umbau - Basteln par Excellence*



Hooked schrieb:


> @Lucio
> Es gibt doch auch 2-Steg Concept-Guides...



richtig erkannt#6

bei der "fuji concept methode" handelt es sich aber um eine kombination verschiedener ring-typen.


----------



## ok1 (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Rutenbau und Umbau - Basteln par Excellence*



Lucio schrieb:


> richtig erkannt#6
> 
> bei der "fuji concept methode" handelt es sich aber um eine kombination verschiedener ring-typen.



Sagen wir  es mal so. Beim "New Guide Concept" (NGC) kann man auch unterschiedliche Ringtypen verwenden. Diese sind aber nicht auf Fujis Guide Concept Ringe beschränkt. Und wesentliches Element des NGC ist das Ringtypmixen auch nicht. Das kann man auch bei jeder anderen Beringungsmethode.

Beim NGC geht es darum, die Sensibilität der Ruten zu steigern. Dazu soll Gewicht im oberen Rutenbereich gespart werden. Das erreicht das NGC dadurch, dass es schneller, als bei konventionellen Ruten zu sehen, die Ringgrösse reduziert und in der Regel nach drei bis vier Ringen den kleinsten Ringdurchmesser erreicht (die leichtesten Ringe) und diese bis zum TipTop verwendet. Dabei kann man allerlei Ringtypen mixen. Es geht weniger um Optik als um optimales Ergebnis.

Bei Castingruten konventionellen Stils mit den Ringen on Top ist es wichtig möglichst tiefsitzende Ringtypen zu verwenden, damit die Torsionkraft die Rute nicht gefühlt instabil macht.

Die Schnur darf bei Castingruten unter hoher Last den leicht Blank berühren. Mehr aber auch nicht. Ein seitliches abrutschen neben den Blank oder gar darunter sollte man vermeiden.

Gruß

ok


----------



## Hooked (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Rutenbau und Umbau - Basteln par Excellence*

...wie ok1 schon schrieb, man kann "komplett" ein-oder zweibeinig beringen. Oder auch mixen. Je nachdem...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Rutenbau und Umbau - Basteln par Excellence*



ok1 schrieb:


> Die Schnur darf bei Castingruten unter hoher Last den leicht Blank berühren. Mehr aber auch nicht. Ein seitliches abrutschen neben den Blank oder gar darunter sollte man vermeiden.


Du schreibst es was ich gerade dachte: Wehe die Schnur rutscht wirklich unter den Blank bei der Baitcasterrute mit stehenden Ringen, dann wirkt die Zugkraft+Hebekraft aber stauchend auf den vorhandenen Knick. |uhoh:



Hooked schrieb:


> ...wie ok1 schon schrieb, man kann "komplett" ein-oder zweibeinig beringen. Oder auch mixen. *Je nachdem*...


Genau, optimal angepaßt ist klasse! #6


----------



## DozeyDragoN (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Rutenbau und Umbau - Basteln par Excellence*



DozeyDragoN schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich mal eine andere Frage: Hat sich mal jemand eine Rute speziell zum Vertikalangeln aufgebaut? Welche Blanks haben überzeugt, welche waren ein Flopp? Vielleicht hat ja schon jemand Erfahrungen sammeln können?



Ja, gar niemand?

Grüße!
DD


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Rutenbau und Umbau - Basteln par Excellence*

^ Also ich nicht. Liegt vor allem daran daß ich in letzter Zeit kein Boot hatte! :m

Also brauchte ich es auch nicht. Dafür gibt es aber einen Experten, der weiß was wie funktionieren muß, und das ist Vertikal, frag ihn.


----------



## hsobolewski (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Rutenbau und Umbau - Basteln par Excellence*

Mal etwas anderes.
Federspitzen aufbessern. Ich habe bei meinen handgebauten Feederruten immer  oben unterhalb des Spitzenring mit einem glatten weisen Krepband eine ca.3cm Wicklung rumgewickelt habe. Dann eine kleine Menge Bindelack angemacht und ein wenig selbstleuchtendes Leuchtpulver (Vom Pilkerlackieren) beigemischt habe. Man spart sich in der Nacht das Knicklicht.
Einzieger Nachteil. Es rentiert sich nur, wenn man gleich mehrere auf einmal macht.


----------



## BxTZE (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Rutenbau und Umbau - Basteln par Excellence*

Hallo,

hab nun schon ewig mitgelesen und nebenbei mit nen paar ollen teilen schonmal die basics geübt, ringe wickeln usw. usw. nu solls aber ma richtig losgehn.

Projekt soll sein eine Speedjigrute für Norwegen um da den Großen schwatten nachzustellen und zwar mit Multiberingung.

Wg soll so bis max. 150g sein länge irgendwas zwischen 210 und 220, da ja eh nur vom boot gefischt wird und ich ruten in der Länge in meinen Augen vom Kleinboot völlig akzeptabel sind.

Soll nen blank mit mittlerer aktion werden, nich zu steif zwecks abfedern der fluchten und auch nich zu schwabbelig um dem ganzen viech doch noch paroli bieten zu können.

Beringung dachte ich an 8+1 oder 9+1 wegen der ganzen Multigeschichte.

Nun scheiterts leider am simpelsten der ganzen sache nämlich am Kauf des Blanks.

Da ich viel mit dem Flieger unterwegs bin wäre zweigeteilt nicht schlecht, allerdings finde ich keine zweigeteilten Blanks mit dem wurfgewicht und der länge in den gängigen Onlineshops.

Nun hab ich mir einfach überlegt einen längeren Blank der zusammengesteckt 270-300 cm hat einfach am unteren Ende abzusägen, nun stellt sich mir allerdings die Frage ob sich die Aktion dadurch wesentlich verändert,oder ob das keine großartigen auswirkungen hat wenn ich am ende 50 cm. wegnehme,nich das ich dann doch plötzlich aus einem moderaten blank einen vollparabolischen bzw. weichen gebaut habe.

Ist das vom Prinzip her möglich oder ist davon eher abzuraten, vielleicht hat ja auch noch jemand nen brandheißen Tip für nen Blank der meinen Vorstellungen entspricht.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Rutenbau und Umbau - Basteln par Excellence*

@ Betze

Vielleicht wäre dieser Blank hier das richtige
http://www.rutenbauer.de/000000975712cbb20/02c66a996912c0601/02c66a996912c9808.php
für Deinen Zweck, habe den Tusk Seapin in 2,40 m (4-teilig) und 2,75 m (2-teilig) und bin sehr angetan von den Blanks. Die "Stecken" habe meiner Meinung nach genau das, was man zum leichten Speedpilken bis 150 g benötigt: Härte, Schnelligkeit ohne dabei leblos zu sein! Wie solche Blanks aussehen, kannst Du hier (Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt) in Posting 294 anschauen.

Gruß

MeFo-Schreck


----------



## BxTZE (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Rutenbau und Umbau - Basteln par Excellence*

Hi danke erstmal,

die Tusk Blanks hatte ich mir auch schon angesehen, nur sind mir 4 Teile einfach 2 zuviel und der zweiteilige ist schon wieder 2,70 lang, wo sich wieder die frage aufwirft ob man den problemlos um 30-40 cm am unteren Ende kürzen kann,oder ob sich die Aktion dann zu Nachteilig verändert. 
Immerhin schnippelt man ja nich grad wenig vom Gesamtkonzept des Blankes weg,andererseits wird der untere teil ja eh durch das Griffstück extrem versteift, gibt ja leute die stehn auf lange griffe, da wäre dann das was bei mir abkommen würde einfach Kork ...

Eventuell muss man dann kopflastigkeit mit ner schweren endkappe  ausgleichen oder oder oder...
Ich glaub man muss es einfach ma probieren, aber vielleicht hat ja doch noch jemand nen guten tip bevor ich 100€ zersäge und feststelle das war wohl nix


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Rutenbau und Umbau - Basteln par Excellence*

Also bis zu einem Fuß (=30cm) oben+unten wegsägen geht meist besser, es bleibt ein symetrisch geteilter Blank, und 15cm Spitzenverlust machen eine Rute härter, etwas mehr WG benutzbar, oft sogar besser bei Schwabbelspitzen. 

Von daher würde ich schon einen 2,40m Blank als Ausgangsbasis suchen.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Rutenbau und Umbau - Basteln par Excellence*

@ Betze

Nee Du hast mich falsch verstanden, der Link den ich oben mit eingebaut hatte führt zu einem *2-teiligen *Blank in 2,10 m Länge.
Den 4-teiligen hatte ich nur erwähnt weil ich den schon habe und der mir sehr gut gefällt.

Gruß

MeFo-Schreck


----------



## BxTZE (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Rutenbau und Umbau - Basteln par Excellence*

Ahhhh alles klar, danke schön...

Nu bin ich aber doch noch fündig geworden, allerdings nich in nem Geschäft sondern in meiner Gartenhütte.
Mir is vorhin beim rumfuhrwerken in gerade dieser eine am ersten Rutenring abgebrochene  Penn Nordcup Jig (wurde mal speziell für sänger gebaut ist glaub ich der selbe blank wie die millenium serie ) ehemaliges WG von max 100g in die hand gefallen.

Durch die abgebrochene spitze is das ganze gerät zwar nen bischen steifer und eher ne schnelle aktion hab ma nen 175g bergmann rangehängt das ging ganz gut. Werde die fehlende aktion denn einfach mit monofiler schnur kompensieren...

gute idee oder eher nicht?


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Rutenbau und Umbau - Basteln par Excellence*

Das müsste "funzen"! #6
Ausserdem bist Du dann hier auch wieder im richtigen Thread "angekommen", es geht hier ja hauptsächlich um Umbau von alten Ruten und nicht um den Neubau.

Gruß

MeFo-Schreck


----------



## megger (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rutenbau und Umbau - Basteln par Excellence*

Baue mir gerade ne Sportex HM-Turbo auf und habe festgestellt, dass am Handteil das dünne Ende nicht verschlossen ist. Was kann ich da verwenden? Vielleicht kann mir da ja jemand helfen?



Petri


Megger


----------



## fluefiske (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rutenbau und Umbau - Basteln par Excellence*

Hallo !
Einfach ein stückchen Kork oder Duplon zurechtschnippeln und einkleben.Wenn Du es etwas rausschauen läßt,kannst Du es mit einem scharfen Messer nach Trocknung sauber und gerade abschneiden.

Gruß Erich


----------



## megger (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rutenbau und Umbau - Basteln par Excellence*

Dank Dir Det, hätt ich auch selbst drauf kommen können. Aber manchmal sieht man vor lauter Bäumen den Wald nicht mehr!



Peri


Megger


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rutenbau und Umbau - Basteln par Excellence*

Das war aber der Erich! :m

Am besten ist aber ein Ausstecher / Locheisen, ein bischen größer so einen Pröpel ähnlich wie ein Bleistiftradiergummi ausstechen, und zu damit!


----------



## megger (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rutenbau und Umbau - Basteln par Excellence*

Da war ich wohl ganz durcheinander! Naja, erstmal das Loch zumachen.



Besten Dank



Megger


----------



## the doctor (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rutenbau und Umbau - Basteln par Excellence*

Ne kurze Frage:

Muss der Rollenhalter unbedingt mit Klebeband unterfüttert sein?
Laut dem "Rutenbau" Büchlein beschreibt Herr Weckesser, das es notwendig ist, damit der Rollenfuß den Blank nicht zu stark belastet.
Seht ihr das auch so?
Ich meine,.....Ich persönlich finde es eigentlich nicht gerade toll meinen Blank nur mit Klebeband zu umwickeln. Würde Klebebband eher für den "Feinschliff" der Passgenauigkeit verwenden.

Mann, bin ich heiß auf die nächsten Projekte:m

Gruß Marcel

ps.....Sorry...falscher Thread  |uhoh:


----------



## Mr. Sprock (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rutenbau und Umbau - Basteln par Excellence*

Was CMW da schreiben ist absolut korrekt.
Ganz wichtig auch: Das Klebeband muss nicht irgendwo unter den Rollenhalter, sondern an die richtigen Stellen.


----------



## DozeyDragoN (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rutenbau und Umbau - Basteln par Excellence*

Das wichtige neben der richtigen Platzierung des Tapes ist, dass die Stoßkanten perfekt mit dem 2K verklebt werden. So kann der Rollenhalter sich nicht um die eigene Achse drehen, wenn das Tape warm wird.  Genug Puffer zw. Blank und Rollenhalter ist dann eh ...

DD


----------



## the doctor (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rutenbau und Umbau - Basteln par Excellence*

Ok,...danke
klingt überzeugend #6


----------



## peterws (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rutenbau und Umbau - Basteln par Excellence*

Muss hier in diesem Unterforum mal eine Frage loswerden.

Kann man aus einer einteiligen Rute eine (funktionierende) Zwei-Teilige machen. Mein konkretes Problem ist eine 2,10m lange einteilige Bait-Cast-Rute die ich aber aufgrund von Transportproblemen fast immer zu Hause lasse.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rutenbau und Umbau - Basteln par Excellence*

Peter, eigentlich ist es ganz einfach, wenn man die passenden Zapfen bekommen kann. Damit steht und fällt die Sache, weil einfaches zersägen reicht bei einer 1tlg nie, weil es sich prinzipiell nicht mehr überstecken läßt. 

Zu den Zapfenbeschaffungen bin ich noch nie gekommen #c, vlt. braucht man auch besser eine gute Drehbank um die anzupassen. Was mich daran interessiert ist, dass man aus jeder 2tlg auch schnell mal selber eine 4tlg machen könnte, das kleben und doppelt abwickeln ist an sich ganz einfach.


----------



## peterws (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rutenbau und Umbau - Basteln par Excellence*

Jetzt ist natürlich die Frage, wo man solche Zapfen bekommt und wie man einen solchen Zapfen ordentlich in das untere (dickere) Rutenstück einpasst. Ich baue da grade ein paar Ideen in meinem Kopf bzgl. des Einklebens. Abwickeln ist mir bekannt, habe auch schon ein bißchen Rutenbau betrieben.

*Also wer hat solche Zapfen schon mal gekauft oder gesehen wo man sie kaufen kann oder stellt sie selber her oder ... ?*


----------



## Tisie (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rutenbau und Umbau - Basteln par Excellence*

Hallo Peter,

ich habe eine einteilige Jerkrute mit 2m Transportlänge :g ... ich habe auch schon über eine Teilung und Verzapfung nachgedacht. Einen einigermaßen passenden Zapfen bekommt man sicher bei CMW und das Einschleifen ist eigentlich auch kein Problem. Fraglich ist aus meiner Sicht eher, ob die spätere Steckverbindung auch wirklich hält, weil die Verjüngung des Blanks an der Stelle nicht für eine Steckverbindung ausgelegt ist |kopfkrat

Vielleicht einfach mal bei CMW anrufen?! Ich bin gespannt auf Deine Erfahrungen, vielleicht gehe ich das dann ja doch mal an?! 

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Zanderlui (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rutenbau und Umbau - Basteln par Excellence*

Hallo ich bin grade auf diesen thread hier gestoßen weil ich mir auch mal eine eigene spinnrute bauen wollte.habe bis her zirka 20eisangeln und kleine pilkruten fürs süßwasser aus kaputten ruten gebaut und wollte mich nun mal an eine große heran trauen!

wo bekomme ich denn die blanks und griffstücke und so weiter auf einmal her und günstig???


----------



## Zanderlui (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rutenbau und Umbau - Basteln par Excellence*

ich habe mir nun mal alles für eine rute zusammengesucht!allerdings möchte ich den griff so geteilt wie bei der skelektor zum beispiel machen.
nun die frage nehme ich da denn wo ich das freilassen will den abschluss wie den der auch überm rollenhalter richtung spitze als letztes kork stück zum beispiel drauf ist???oder lasse ich einfach eine grade kante??


----------



## Denni_Lo (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rutenbau und Umbau - Basteln par Excellence*

Geschmackssache, mußt Du wissen


----------



## fluefiske (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rutenbau und Umbau - Basteln par Excellence*

Hallo Peter !
Ich hatte Dir heute morgen schon eine Antwort geschrieben,aber beim Abschicken kam dann eine Meldung -Datenbankfehler- und meine Antwort war gelöscht #d.
In der Zwischenzeit hat ja Matthias Bedenken geäußert,die auch meine wären.
Ihr scheint ja das gleiche Problemchen zu haben : zu lang,zu sperrig.
Deshalb mein Gedanke - Kürzen,wenn es dann von der Länge her noch akzeptabel wäre.Das wäre einfacher und vor Allem sicherer als verzapfen.
Aber ich denke,daß *ich* aus reinem Interesse auf was Neues mal einen Zapfen einsetzen würde.Kommt natürlich auch auf den Durchmesser an,der müßte noch in die Bohrmaschiene passen.

Gruß Erich


----------



## kulti007 (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rutenbau und Umbau - Basteln par Excellence*

hallo rutenbauer 

möchte auch dazu gehören.... und ich hab gleich die erste blöde frage....was ist ein Winding Check und wozu braucht man sowas???

danke:m


----------



## Hooked (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rutenbau und Umbau - Basteln par Excellence*

Moin,
das ist der obere Abschluss am Vordergriff. Ein Ring, der vorne über dem Kork angebracht wird.
Guck Dir einfach mal eine Deiner Ruten an. Da ist bestimmt auch son Ding dran...

Ansonsten google einfach mal. Winding Check und CMW oder so...


----------



## fluefiske (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rutenbau und Umbau - Basteln par Excellence*

Hallo 007 !
Schau mal hier http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=131982

Das 2.Bild

Gruß Erich


----------



## Hooked (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rutenbau und Umbau - Basteln par Excellence*

Wird der Winding Check eigentlich auch ein kleines Stück eingebunden, also umwickelt?


----------



## fluefiske (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rutenbau und Umbau - Basteln par Excellence*

Nein,es wird stramm bis zum WC angewickelt,so daß er sich nicht mehr bewegen kann.Zusätzlich wird er ja noch mit Lack fixiert.Sollte er etwas Spiel haben,wird er mit Tesakrepp unterwickelt,drübergeschoben und das überstehende Tesa rundum abgetrennt.

Gruß Erich

Gruß Erich


----------



## Hooked (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rutenbau und Umbau - Basteln par Excellence*

Alles klar! 

Danke Erich..


----------



## Zanderlui (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rutenbau und Umbau - Basteln par Excellence*

@kulti007 
genau die gleiche frage wollte ich auch stellen da ich heute beim stöbern immer wieder auf dieses teil gestoßen bin!!!:vik:


----------



## peterws (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rutenbau und Umbau - Basteln par Excellence*



fluefiske schrieb:


> [...]zu lang,zu sperrig.
> Deshalb mein Gedanke - Kürzen,wenn es dann von der Länge her noch akzeptabel wäre.Das wäre einfacher und vor Allem sicherer als verzapfen.
> Aber ich denke,daß *ich* aus reinem Interesse auf was Neues mal einen Zapfen einsetzen würde.Kommt natürlich auch auf den Durchmesser an,der müßte noch in die Bohrmaschiene passen.
> 
> Gruß Erich



Für meinen Geschmack kann man (ich) Rutenteile bis 1,50m noch problemlos (ohne größeren Aufwand) trasportieren. Die Rute aber so stark zu kürzen fände ich schade. Der Blank ist sehr schlank, ich weiß nicht so genau, ob das für mein Vorhaben gut oder schlecht ist.
Auch wenn es mir davor grault, eine Säge in der Mitte meier Rute anzusetzen, werde ich das wahrscheinlich demnächst ausprobieren, da die Rute so, wie sie jetzt ist ohnehin meist nur in der Ecke steht. Wenn ich die Bauteile habe und mit dem Teilen der Rute anfange werde ich noch einmal, für alle die es interessiert, einen neuen Thread dazu eröffnen, in diesem Thread hier geht das sonst unter.


----------



## fluefiske (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rutenbau und Umbau - Basteln par Excellence*

Ja genau,Peter.Und wenn das mit dem Zapfen nichts wird,kannst Du ihn einkleben und hast Deine alte Einteilige wieder :q .

Gruß Erich


----------



## peterws (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rutenbau und Umbau - Basteln par Excellence*



fluefiske schrieb:


> Ja genau,Peter.Und wenn das mit dem Zapfen nichts wird,kannst Du ihn einkleben und hast Deine alte Einteilige wieder :q .
> 
> Gruß Erich



Ich weiß nicht so genau ob ich das motivierend oder demotivierend finde.

Rute jedesmal nach dem Angeln zersägen und dann, vorm Angeln wieder zusammenkleben ginge ja auch ... :q


----------



## Mr. Sprock (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rutenbau und Umbau - Basteln par Excellence*

Nimm halt Heißkleber


----------



## Tisie (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rutenbau und Umbau - Basteln par Excellence*

Hi Peter,

kannst Du Deinen neuen "Säge und Zapfen Thread" bitte hier verlinken?! Ich bin sehr an Deinen Erfahrungen interessiert.

Danke & Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Santiago Pescador (19. September 2008)

*AW: Rutenbau und Umbau - Basteln par Excellence*

Eine Frage an die Bastlergemeinde:

Muss eine Rute lackiert sein?
An einer meiner Spinnruten haben sich unter der Klarlackschicht Luftblasen gebildet, teilweise ist er auch schon abgeblättert. Da ich ohnehin ein Bisschen basteln wollte  hab ich die  Ringe entfernt und die Lackschicht abgeschabt. Das sieht jetzt schön matt aus und gefällt mir eigentlich ganz gut. Daher interessiert mich, ob irgendwas dagegen spricht nur die Ringwicklungen zu lackieren.

Besten Dank!


----------



## Khaane (19. September 2008)

*AW: Rutenbau und Umbau - Basteln par Excellence*

Nein, der Rutenblank muss nicht lackiert sein. Viele Ruten sind ja auch unlackiert


----------



## ankaro (21. September 2008)

*AW: Rutenbau und Umbau - Basteln par Excellence*

Also lackiert muss es nicht sein, aber ich würde es mit einem schützendem Klarlack o.ä.
lackieren, damit nichts daran passiert.


----------



## flexxxone (23. September 2008)

*AW: Rutenbau und Umbau - Basteln par Excellence*

moin,

kann mir jemand sagen, 
ob und wo es die Fuji Rollenhalter gibt, 
welche an der Fantasista bzw. der Skeletor verbaut wurden?

Hab bei Matagi und Fuji und sonstwo schon alles durchgesehen...|bigeyes  ...aba nüscht jefundn.

Weiß jemand weiter?

Mahlzeit
flexxxone


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. September 2008)

*AW: Rutenbau und Umbau - Basteln par Excellence*

Das sind wohl auch keine Fujis, sondern was proprietäres dieses Rutenbauers für die Pure-Fishing Labels. 
Sowas ähnlich mit Durchbruch für den Blank-Kontakt findest Du, wenn Du bei Pacific-Bay oder mudhole suchst.


----------



## flexxxone (23. September 2008)

*AW: Rutenbau und Umbau - Basteln par Excellence*

laut Werbung sind das Fuji's!

kann man der etwa nicht trauen |bigeyes |kopfkrat :q

bei mudhole hab ich schon geschaut...nüscht;+
bei pacific ... ma kiekn|rolleyes

servus


----------



## Mr. Sprock (23. September 2008)

*AW: Rutenbau und Umbau - Basteln par Excellence*

Stell mal einen Link oder Screenshot dieser Werbung hier rein.


----------



## reuse (25. September 2008)

*AW: Rutenbau und Umbau - Basteln par Excellence*

Hallo liebe Angelfreunde,

ich beschäftige mich seit einiger Zeit mit dem Rutenumbau ab Griffteil, da einige meiner Sportex-Ruten nicht auf bzw. unter dem Springpunkt beringt waren. Teilweise 90° versetzt. Schon extrem, wenn man bedenkt, was die Dinger kosten. Leider erfuhr ich erst durch dieses Forum über dieses wichtige Detail beim Rutenbau. 

Danke an alle, die Erfahrungen gerne weiter geben. 

Reklamationsversuche bei Sportex waren übrigens leider enttäuschend!

Habe eigentlich alles sehr gut in den Griff bekommen; bis auf Staubeinschlüsse im Lack bei der Blanklackierung. Habe schon mit diversen Pinseln probiert und arbeite zur Zeit mit feinen Schaumrollen und einem ganz kleinen Fön um die Bläschen zum Platzen zu bringen. Funktioniert hervorragend, wenn man vorsichtig ist. >>Vielleicht als Tipp an dieser Stelle. Trotz größter Sorgfalt habe ich immer wieder Staub im Lack. Lack ist übrigens Flex Coat, unverdünnt.

Meine Fragen und Bitten um Hilfe sind:


Was kann man tun, um das zu verhindern; andere Techniken...?
Hat wer Erfahrungen beim Lackieren mit einer Airbrush-Pistole oder einer anderen Spritzpistole?
 
Übrigens: Wer Tipps zum Bau einer gut funktionierenden und preiswerten Lackierbank braucht, möge sich melden oder posten. Mache auch gern Bilder.

Petri, reuse


----------



## Mr. Sprock (25. September 2008)

*AW: Rutenbau und Umbau - Basteln par Excellence*

Bist du sicher, dass es sich um Staub handelt, oder könnten es auch feine Bläschen sein?
Zunächst würde ich den Fön weg legen, denn damit bläst du feine Staubpartikel in den feuchten Lack.
Anblasen kannst du mit einem Strohhalm und zum Erwärmen würde ich ein Stabfeuerzeug empfehlen.


----------



## reuse (26. September 2008)

*AW: Rutenbau und Umbau - Basteln par Excellence*



Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Bist du sicher, dass es sich um Staub handelt, oder könnten es auch feine Bläschen sein?
> Zunächst würde ich den Fön weg legen, denn damit bläst du feine Staubpartikel in den feuchten Lack.
> Anblasen kannst du mit einem Strohhalm und zum Erwärmen würde ich ein Stabfeuerzeug empfehlen.


 
Ich bin mir sicher, das es Staub ist. Das mit dem Fön werde ich mal lassen und mit Feuerzeug probieren. Mal sehn was wird. Danke für den Tipp.

Petri reuse


----------



## flexxxone (26. September 2008)

*AW: Rutenbau und Umbau - Basteln par Excellence*



Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Stell mal einen Link oder Screenshot dieser Werbung hier rein.


 
|kopfkrat guckst Du hier:

http://www.angler-oase.de/index.html?ruten_abu_garcia_fantasista_red_neu_2008.htm

oder

http://www.angel-ussat.de/shop/index.htm?angelruten_abu.htm (ein Stück weiter unten)

oder

http://www.sp-fishingtackle.de/prod..._ABU-GARCIA---Fantasista-Red---neu-2008-.html

oder

http://www.abugarcia-fishing.de/

... so bevor ich jetzt 'ne Rechnung stellen muss, weil ich hier Werbung mache für alle möglichen stores...

...sollte das für die Beweisführung reichen.

q.e.d.

#h flexxxone

sollten evtl noch Zweifel bestehen, google doch mal 'ne Runde


----------



## flexxxone (26. September 2008)

*AW: Rutenbau und Umbau - Basteln par Excellence*



reuse schrieb:


> .... Übrigens: Wer Tipps zum Bau einer gut funktionierenden und preiswerten Lackierbank braucht, möge sich melden oder posten. Mache auch gern Bilder.....


 
kannst ja mal 'n paar pics reinstellen...
oder schick mir einfach 'ne PN

servus
flexxxone


----------



## Mr. Sprock (26. September 2008)

*AW: Rutenbau und Umbau - Basteln par Excellence*



flexxxone schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> kann mir jemand sagen,
> ob und wo es die Fuji Rollenhalter gibt,
> ...







flexxxone schrieb:


> |kopfkrat guckst Du hier:
> 
> http://www.angler-oase.de/index.html?ruten_abu_garcia_fantasista_red_neu_2008.htm
> 
> ...






Keiner von deinen Links führt zur einer Seite, wo erwähnt wird, dass Selektor Rollenhalter von Fuji hergestellt werden.





flexxxone schrieb:


> sollten evtl noch Zweifel bestehen, google doch mal 'ne Runde



#q


----------



## BxTZE (26. September 2008)

*AW: Rutenbau und Umbau - Basteln par Excellence*

Ne der Skeletor wohl nich aber der an den Abu Fantasista Ruten und der is ja nun mal vom Aufbau her zumindest ähnlich dem der Skeletor...

Also auch mal hingucken und weniger Korinthen...

Der Rollenhalter wurde nur irgendwann mal irgendwo als Skeletorrollenhalter angepriesen, daher kommt die verwirrung denke ich...


----------



## reuse (26. September 2008)

*AW: Rutenbau und Umbau - Basteln par Excellence*



flexxxone schrieb:


> kannst ja mal 'n paar pics reinstellen...
> oder schick mir einfach 'ne PN
> 
> servus
> flexxxone


 
...mache ich gerne. Dauert aber so 3 Wochen, da meine Knipse beim Sohn und der ab Montag Richtung Malediven. Sorry zunächst.

Petri reuse


----------



## Mr. Sprock (26. September 2008)

*AW: Rutenbau und Umbau - Basteln par Excellence*

Bei dem Abu-Rollenhalter steht was von Fuji. Das ist richtig.
Das heißt jedoch nicht, dass die Rollenhalter auch frei verfügbar sind.
Sie werden wahrscheinlich im Auftrag von Abu von Fuji hergestellt.
Von mir gibt es allerdings drei Punkte die gegen so einen Rollehalter sprechen. Die Geschmäcker sind natürlich verschieden.
Nimm doch einen offenliegenden Multirollenhalter und säge den Pinöckel ab.


----------



## flexxxone (29. September 2008)

*AW: Rutenbau und Umbau - Basteln par Excellence*

(evtl hätte ich schreiben sollen "Berkley series one Skeletor II"
...
besser?!)

...ob das dann gut aussieht ...|kopfkrat#c 

ich werde mich mal weiter umhorchen

Danke!


----------

